# Francis Cheynell on Socinian opposition to law and gospel



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 19, 2021)

They destroy the Moral Law which was delivered by _Moses,_ by saying that is imperfect. Christ came to fulfil (that is, say they) to make the Law perfect; and they overthrow the Gospel, by saying that we are justified by the works of the Law, and by their confounding of the Law of Faith, and the Law of works; they say as the Jews say, that the great work of the _Messiah_ is to proclaim and confirm the Law, only they add that it was his intent, _legem Mosaicam ceu minus perfectam perficere & locupletare,_ and therefore they say, Christ and his Apostles did so often press obedience to the Law, to shew that we are to be justified by the works of the Law: and hence it is that they call our blessed _Saviour, Mosen Mosissimum,_ as if Christ had not preached the Gospel, the Law of Faith, as the Apostle calls it, _Rom._ 3. 27. And by this means the Law of Justification by faith alone without the works of the Law, which is the scope of the Gospel, is quite overthrown.

For the reference, see Francis Cheynell on Socinian opposition to law and gospel.


----------

